# Choose your own adventure story



## Shouden (Feb 8, 2009)

Hey, guys, just to let you know, there's a good furry/yiff C.Y.O.A. over at chyoo.com. It's not very deep yet, but if you guys sign up there, you can help contribute and make it longer and better. here's the direct link

http://www.chyoo.com/index.php/main.story.cover/1655

the synopsis is simply "A young girl's first day at her new job."

Anyways, I figured and know some of you might be interested in that.


----------

